
Ask HN: How do you secure your IP camera(s)? - swsieber
My spouse and I are looking for a good IP&#x2F;Baby Camera. The Mirai botnet story from last year has me uncertain as to the security of IP cameras.<p>If you use IP or Baby cameras, what&#x27;s your setup like, and do you have any advice for a secure setup that doesn&#x27;t expose yourself to high internet risk?
======
dublinben
Not connecting them to the Internet would be a first step.

------
fedcba98765
Wired camera

